# 200 Hour Service on John Deere 4410



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I completed the 200 hour service on my 4410 yesterday. Was not as a pain in the butt job as I thought it would be. The engine oil filter and oil change was a piece of cake. Usual stuff like inspecting the fuel filter bowl (looked good so I did not change it), inspected the inner and outer airfilter ( these also looked good as I clean them off about every 10 hours), and greasing (I do this about every 10 hours so all was good). 

The two big unknowns were the hydrostatic oil filter and hydraulic pump suction filter. I had no idea as to whether all (9 gallons) of the transmission oil would drain out when I removed the filters or not. The mechanics at my Deere dealer did not know either but suspected that the oil would all drain out. Anyhow, I prepared my mind to get covered with oil trying to swap out filters as quickly as possible. As it turned out, I lost maybe a gallon of hydraulic oil when I removed the suction filter and maybe a quart when removing the hydrostatic filter. 

A few notes about changing these filters. The suction filter was pretty much straight forward and easy to get to; and just required a little bit of cleaning up the dirt and dust before installing the new filter. The hydrostatic filter has a sheet metal cover bolted to the lower bell housing covering it and the area inside the bell housing was just filthy and packed with dust and fine grass and weed dust. I STRONGLY recommend thoroughly cleaning out this area with compressed air BEFORE attempting to change the hydro filter as this will greatly reduce the possibility of ingesting contamination into the hydraulic system. I had no idea so much crap was in there. 

A note of caution here............. Install the filters as tight as you can by HAND. The exception is the hydrostatic filter which is in a bit of a tight spot and you have to use a oil filter wrench to tighten it but don't over do it. The suction filter was installed by "King Kong" and 3 of his brothers at the factory and I thought I would NEVER get it off! This time I was able to get the suction filter off by hand. I don't know of any type of oil filter wrench big enough to remove it other than the cloth type strap filter wrenches which don't always work very well. The engine oil filter is kinda small and the typical oil filter wrench is too big to fit it so again tighten it as tight as you can by hand. The hydrostatic filter is the right size for a standard oil filter wrench and it fits just right but again, don't over do it. 

While you are under the tractor cleaning out this area; I also strongly recommend that you clean out the forward reverse foot pedal potentiomenter housing (eHydro models only) as I clean about a cup full of grass and weed dust out of the housing with the compressed air gun. I think this may have been causing some problems as the tractor seems to change directions and start off more smoothly now. 

The 3PH hitch filter I choose not to mess with as it is a royal pain to get open and you run the risk of damaging the hydraulic lines to get to it with the wrenches. I checked this filter during the 50 hour service and it was clean as a whistle. John Deere has decided that on later models to completely remove it so I think it will get checked again on the 500 hour service. 

Bolt torques on the loader frame and wheels, etc. I check about every 25 hours so all was good. 

Keep any eye on the front axle oil level. Mine was at the very bottom of the dipstick range. I could find no evidence of leakage so not sure what happened. Anyhow, I topped up the axle to the top of the full range mark on the dipstick which took about half a pint. 

On start up all went well. Be aware that there will be no hydraulics or steering for approx. 10 to 15 seconds upon initial start up due to the suction filter being filled up. It holds close to half a gallon. The hydrostatic filter holds about a quart. 

I ran out of light and the day so I will check the tire pressures before I next use it. 

Those of you with the MMM installed will have to remove it to do this service. I removed mine so I could install my new rotary cutter. It works great by the way!   

Anyhow, thought I would post some of my observations so anyone doing this service might benefit from it and have a few heads up pointers from someone who has done the service. That was the problem I had; I could not find ANYONE on the internet or Deere dealer who had actually done this service. Its nice to have an idea of what to expect before starting the task and hope someone else benefits from this. Good luck! :tractorsm :thumbsup:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*oil changes*

Dean--you are very right about being able to find someone who has done a previous service--I svce'd a JD 755 one time, and I got a face full of trans oil, because of a split fitting--good thing I had on safety glasses!! (actually, later on , it looked like the fittings had been tightend down too hard the last time, and it split the nipple, but as soon as I turned a 1/4 turn it just fell apart--Not really my fault, but definately something I think about all the time, now.
That, and that I had a old 6/ volt battery explode in my face one time......:dazed:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

"Dean--you are very right about being able to find~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~"

Glenn I would love to take credit for Chiefs editorial, but you know how he gets!!!  :spinsmile


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Great information there, Chief. My son has a 4410 over in GA and I will share this info with him. He is about due for some routine maintenance at about 200 hours if I recall from our last conversation. 

-tom


----------

